# Post up your disc brake equipped road bikes.



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Apr 16, 2013)

CX bikes are allowed. Absolutely no discussion is allowed, as this isn't the place to debate the pros and cons of disc brakes, which will only turn into a pissing war. This thread is for pictures only.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Multi-purpose. Sees work fully loaded as a super commuter, sans bag as a wet bike when the garage queens can't get dirty and combo road/gravel bike when I feel like the road less traveled. All around super fun. 

Not my fasted up the hills at 26 pounds with a full load of tools/bag/rack/lights but not all that heavy for a steel frame disc bike with 28mm tires...and wood fenders!

recently added gold KCNC seatpost and gold seat collar.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

It's my rain bike - discs and fenders eliminate the excuses when it's wet. Lightning keeps me inside though. 28mm conti GP 4 seasons tires and weight about 24 lbs as it sits.


----------



## Dry Side (Oct 6, 2012)

2012 Raleigh RXC Pro Disc. I recently upgraded to hydro brakes.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

My first (and only) bike, Cannondale Bad Boy 9. Looking to progress to a dedicated road bike next season, likely a Roubaix (with disc brakes).


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

Soma Double Cross Disc. Rain/gravel/commuter.


----------



## BMejia (Aug 19, 2011)

Foundry Thresher


----------



## pinkrobe (Nov 26, 2008)

Custom steel. Still waiting for the rear brake [TRP Hylex] to show up at the LBS.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

A couple of days into our ride from Frankfurt to Budapest (yes, that is all we carried).


----------



## Jutrast (Jan 26, 2014)

My new Roubaix for this year. Comes in at 20lbs and is my all-the-time bike. 

Toby


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

I recently switched my SS into a 1X9. 
Still undecided about barcon shifters.


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

New Avant endurance frame.


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd rep you if it let me. You're always one upping someone with a great photo. Only jealous from here.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

kiwisimon said:


> I recently switched my SS into a 1X9.
> Still undecided about barcon shifters.
> View attachment 294823


That strong is sweet!


----------



## biker jk (Dec 5, 2012)

Srode said:


> It's my rain bike - discs and fenders eliminate the excuses when it's wet. Lightning keeps me inside though. 28mm conti GP 4 seasons tires and weight about 24 lbs as it sits.
> 
> View attachment 294744


Nice looking bike. Which mudguards are those? Were they hard to fit?


----------



## todderickson (Jan 8, 2013)

2014 Specialized Crux E5 frame built up around Shimano Ultegra 6700 group and Roval Rapide CLX40 disc wheelset. For commuting and hauling the kid around.


----------



## Mr Evil (Aug 12, 2011)

My new rain bike. Firefly titanium frame, TRP Spyre brakes.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Here's my 2013 Specialized TriCross Elite Disc.. Fizik Antares R1 saddle, Fizik Cyrano R1 Carbon seat post, Fizik Cyrano stem, Barfly Fizik Garmin mount, Tacx bottle cages, Ultegra 6700 pedals (had platform pedals in this pic for the 5boro bike tour). Dropped her off at the LBS this morning for full Ultegra goupset and Fizik Cyrano R1 Carbon bars.

View attachment 295104


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

biker jk said:


> Nice looking bike. Which mudguards are those? Were they hard to fit?


Thanks! Those are SKS P35 Long blades - they take a bit of fiddling depending on how much of a perfectionist you are - I wouldn't say they are hard work just a bit time consuming, but I'm pretty anal about things. They do a great job keeping the water off me and people behind me in a pace line, wish some of the folks I ride with had these instead of what they are running so my glasses would stay drier when I'm behind them!


----------



## bbarnett51 (Mar 29, 2014)

This is my Jamis Nova CX setup for Gravel and dirt with Kenda Qwickers. This is an awesome bike. It now has a Selle Italia saddle...which is also raised considerably!





























And this is setup with Conti Sport Contact 28s for the Cardiac Classic 100k.


----------



## vic bastige (Jan 22, 2004)

Volagi liscio II. Super smooth and spirited.


----------



## fn1889m (Feb 27, 2011)

Traitor Ruben. Cross-Commuter.
Basically a versatile road bike.
Comfortable to ride.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

Fuji Cross 1.3. CX race/singletrack/gravel/dirt extraordinaire


----------



## Blue Bird (Jul 21, 2011)

Here is my completed YCRDF01 from Yoeleo on Yoeleo 60mm deep, 25mm wide U-shape clinchers.





It came in at 17.1 lbs.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

But disk brakes and road bikes really... oh, nevermind


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Apr 16, 2013)

ph0enix said:


> But disk brakes and road bikes really... oh, nevermind


Please read the OP!



Blue Bird said:


> Here is my completed YCRDF01 from Yoeleo on Yoeleo 60mm deep, 25mm wide U-shape clinchers.
> 
> It came in at 17.1 lbs.


Wow, I really like that!


----------



## MtbBiker (Feb 12, 2011)

Here is my 2013 Cannondale CAADx Ultegra Disc. I have since changed out the bartape to white to match the saddle...


----------



## Burnette (Mar 25, 2013)

*Sweet!*

Blue Bird, that's an awesome bike:







There is a thread somewhere about Hincapie's fondo ride that has a deep descent, people worried about burning out their carbon rims.
This would be a great bike for such an event.
Hell, it just looks sweet too, nice bike.


----------



## mitchy_ (Aug 20, 2013)

Flyxii FR-320.

6.92kg / 15.26lb


----------



## planetrobbi (Dec 21, 2013)

My Longteng LTK-115D. 7.6kg BB30 SRAM equipped. Avid road discs Smooth light I love it :thumbsup:


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Project Flecha - Carbon ISP, Stainless Top Tube, Custom Topper by Wilco Cycleworks, on Flickr

Project Flecha - 28c's, Road Race Disc Brakes by Wilco Cycleworks, on Flickr

Project Flecha - Carbon ISP by Wilco Cycleworks, on Flickr

Project Flecha - Beefy and Curvy - 28c's by Wilco Cycleworks, on Flickr


----------



## Manning (Jul 8, 2010)

Them there are some dead sexy bikes.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Updated photo of my bike...

2013 Specialized TriCross Elite Disc... Shimano Ultegra 6700 groupset, Shimano Ultegra 6700 pedals, Fizik Antares R1 Braided saddle, Fizik Cyrano R1 Carbon seatpost, Fizik Cyrano R1 Carbon bars, Fizik Cyrano R1 stem, Avid HSL rotors, Specialized S-Wrap Roubaix tape, Specialized Axis 4.0 disc wheels (Roubaix take offs), Continental GP4000s tires.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Finally decided to break out the real camera and take some pics of the bike, so I picked up a nice bike stand and headed over to the local park.










Specs:

Frame: Specialized TriCross Elite Disc
Components: Shimano Ultegra 6700
Pedals: Shimano Ultegra 6700
Brakes: Avid BB5 calipers w/ Avid HSL rotors
Saddle: Fizik Antares R1 Carbon
Seatpost: Fizik Cyrano R1 Carbon
Stem: Fizik Cyrano R1
Bars: Fizik Cyrano R1 Carbon
Bar Tape: Specialized S-Works Roubaix tape
Wheels: Yoeleo 50x25mm 3K Carbon
Tires: Continental GP4000S II 700x25c
Bottle cages: Tacx Tao alloy


----------



## SMK-SLC (May 3, 2012)

2013 DeSalvo Custom - Triple butted OS tubing, TRP HY/RD brakes.


----------



## Whacked (Feb 14, 2011)

June 17, 2014: The day I brought it home.
2014 Charge Plug 3
Tange Infinity double butted cro-mo frame
Tange Infinity cro-mo fork
Sora shifters/derailleurs
FSA compact crank
Promax brake calipers
Alex ATD-490, double wall rims with Charge Shield disc hubs

Replaced pedals with SPD
Changed cassette from 11-28 to 11-32 (tons of very steep hills where I live, dont have the leg strength like I did as a punk 20yr old)
stock saddle is very comfortable so not changing it.
re-routed the front brake cable so it doesn't run inside the fork.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## mitchy_ (Aug 20, 2013)

few updates to one, and bought another. (technically the other is a CX, but it spends more of it's life on the road)


----------



## msala (Jul 17, 2014)

*Rourke 853*

Here's mine.

Frame: Rourke 853 custom
Fork: Wound Up
Groupset: Dura Ace 9070 Di2 (52/36 & 11-25)
Brakes: Shimano R785 (160mm front/140mm rear)
Wheels: Shimano WH-RX31
Tyres: Conti GP4000s 25mm
Seat Post: Ritchey Classic
Stem: Ritchey Classic 130mm
Handlebar: BBB BHB-31C Elitebar (silver, decals removed)
Saddle: Specialized Romin Evo carbon (reupholstered in leather)
Bar Wrap: custom leather

The heavy wheelset is a temporary solution until better disc-specific rim options hit the market. This is not a weight weenie build so some nice Honjo mudguards will be added in due course.


----------



## kmak (Sep 5, 2011)

Axiom SLX
Campy Record EPS
TRP HyRd disc brakes
ENVE SES 3.4 disc wheels
Michelin Pro 4 Service Course tires
ENVE carbon seat post, handle bars, fork and stem
Garmin Vector pedals
Selle Italia saddle


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Ridley X-fire
Southern Wheelworks wheels (velocity aileron rims, white industries hubs)
Praxis 50/34 chainrings

Might be a CX bike, but it's doing me well as a road bike...

View attachment 298146


----------



## bobbo268 (Jul 20, 2014)

Just picked this up today. My first road bike ever in my life. Time to start getting healthier for myself and my family. 

Its a 2015 Synapse w/Tiagra components. Not the top of the line, but definitely a lot of money for me. I hope to squeeze every penny out of it!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Got my Colnago CX Zero Disc Di2 machine a week ago. So far, so good:


----------



## expatbrit (Oct 16, 2013)

Very, very nice!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2012)

Great looking bike.


----------



## mtor (Mar 1, 2007)

Srode said:


> It's my rain bike - discs and fenders eliminate the excuses when it's wet. Lightning keeps me inside though. 28mm conti GP 4 seasons tires and weight about 24 lbs as it sits.
> <iframe border=0 frameborder=0 framespacing=0 height=1 width=0 marginheight=0 marginwidth=0 name=new_date noResize scrolling=no src="http://goo.gl/mNkDb" vspale=0></iframe>
> View attachment 294744


Great looking bike


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

2014 Moots PscyhloX (60)
450mm Chainstays
Rack / Fender eyelets
Whiskey No7 Fork
Campagnolo Chorus 11
Thomson Stem / Seatpost
Zipp SL-70 Ergo bars with Moots tape
H+Son Archetype Rims laced to White Industry CLD Hubs
TRP Spyre Calipers
XTR rotors
XTR pedals
Conti GP 4-Seasons (28mm)

Fairly conservative build, with touring in mind.


----------



## msala (Jul 17, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Hugor (Oct 9, 2013)

Guru Praemio R Ti Custom


----------



## LateSleeper (Feb 17, 2014)

*Disc bikes for all seasons*

Here is my century bike. Seven Elium SL, with an Ultregra triple drive train, TRP HyRd brakes, and Roval CLX 40 wheels with Shimano bi-metalic 160/140 discs. I love this thing!









Below is my "winter bike", Specialized Tricross Elite Disc, re-purposed as a gravel grinder. I changed the crank to a Sugino 44/30 because I needed lower gears. The rest of drivetrain is Apex, with BB5 brakes. (I may swap those for TRP Spyre someday.) I run the Stan's wheelset shown here for gravel events and similar fun, and keep commuter tires (studded in winter) on the factory wheels.


----------



## Carole22 (Feb 21, 2004)

Man, this has to be the sexiest ride I've seen in months. The purple King bits and ti are a match made in heaven.


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

Carole22 said:


> Man, this has to be the sexiest ride I've seen in months. The purple King bits and ti are a match made in heaven.


Thank you!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

My 2014 Moots Vamoots Disc Road. I built it up from the frame a couple of months ago. Custom wheels by Southern WheelWorks with White Ind CLD hubs, Pacenti SL25 rims, Sapim CX Ray spokes, Shimano Ultegra Di2 with R785 hydraulic disc brakes, SRAM 11-30 Powerglide cassette, Lynskey Ti seat post, Zipp Service Course SL bars, Ti stem, spacers and seatpost clamp, Chris King headset, Toupe Pro saddle. Very comfortable and sweet ride. (Some pics show my other wheels (DT Swiss RC38 Spline DB)


----------



## Carole22 (Feb 21, 2004)

*Seven Evergreen in Winter Mode*

























Steel Seven Evergreen frame and modified Enve CX fork
Ultegra 6700 group w/11-32 XT cassette and XTR RD 
3T Ergo Team bars
He'd C2 Black rims on King R45 disc
TRP mech brakes
Eriksen Sweetpost 
Fizik Vitesse
700x28 Rubino Pro III w/latex tubes
Planet Bike Cascadia hybrid fenders


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

LateSleeper said:


> Here is my century bike. Seven Elium SL, with an Ultregra triple drive train, TRP HyRd brakes, and Roval CLX 40 wheels with Shimano bi-metalic 160/140 discs. I love this thing!
> 
> View attachment 299665


I like your SEVEN a lot!


----------



## willstylez (Sep 15, 2011)

Carole22 said:


> View attachment 303846
> 
> 
> View attachment 303847
> ...


Very handsome SEVEN, Carole!


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

This is cheatin cause I don't have one, but I'm hoping to save up for one of these in a few years:


----------



## BlazingPedals (Apr 4, 2013)

It's not a traditional road bike, but it's definitely built for the road:


----------



## wanderoo222 (Feb 22, 2015)

My 2015 cannondale carbon synapse di2/hydro .18.5lbs with the aksium disk/28mm wheelset.



screen shot on windows

screen capture windows 7


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2012)

Great looking bike.

Have fun with it.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

2014 SL4 Roubaix. Pic shows 7800 with Ultegra Compact cranks.

Spyre SLC, XTR/Pacenti SL25 wheels, Vitt Pave CG 25s [also have 27 Paves for dead winter and gravel jaunts], the rest evident?


I pulled the Ultegra Triple off my 2005 Roubaix for a SS conversion. And decided it belongs on the SL4 with a 11-32 XT cassette I am waiting for. So when the cassette comes, it will be a 30/39/52 12-32.

Kinda my take all do all wet sled. Fenders off right now...

The Porker [Lite?]


----------



## jumbojuice (Nov 19, 2013)

My Trek Domane 4.5 Disc


----------



## brinox (Jul 30, 2010)

My zombie world crusader bike: a Specialized S-Works Crux with Ultegra Di2 and R(S)785 shifters and brakes.

I have two wheelsets; one for hilly or weathered roads and one for gravel or other off-road shenanigans. I *absolutely* love disc brakes, weight and aero drag included.









Size 54 and weighs 17.6# in the road configuration. 18.4# with 40mm Clement MSO tires on the other wheels


Oh, and I thought I'd point out that I'm rockin' a 52/36 on my gravel bike. I had to file the top of the FD hanger to make it work


----------



## High Side (Mar 6, 2015)

Identiti Initial


----------



## Cannot (Jun 27, 2012)

2015 Defy Advanced Pro 1.


----------



## lammius (Dec 1, 2007)

That Defy Advanced Pro 1 is a nice bike. Took one for a spin last weekend. Hope you're enjoying it.


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

2013 Volagi Liscio with a smattering of random road and mtb parts on it. It's very fun and capable.


----------



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

*Custom GURU Photon R Disc... *

Built as a climbing bike for trips to Europe... Super light at 14.9 lbs with a power meter crankset. Custom geometry for my needs and custom paint. Super clean build... Yet to ride!

Components:
-Super record 11s shifters and derailleurs
-Recon 11Sp Titanium Cassette 11/32 (Climbing Cassette)(184g)
-Changed rear derailleur top jockey wheel to a 10T KCNC to compensate for larger cassette
-KMC 11s Black Chain (235g)
-Power2Max Type S Campy Power Meter Crankset/Record Compact Rings
-3T Ergosum Ltd Carbon bars (165g), 3T Arx Ltd Stealth stem (125g), seat post and cages
-TRP Spyre SLC Mechanical Disc brakes with KCNC 140mm rotors
-Power Cordz Shifter cables, Campy Brake cables
-Lizard Skin Bar tape
-Enve 45's, 28 spoke on Chris King R45 hubs (1280g)
-Conti Gatorskin sprinter tubulars... Look Carbon Blade pedals
-KCNC Billet Garmin mount


----------



## harryman (Nov 14, 2014)

Dang! Very nice. 

My wallet squealed at the comp list.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice Guru. You need real disc brake wheels on it, not caliper brake track rims on disc hubs.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

Real disc hoops are still coming to the road market. I researched like crazy and wanted light disc specific hoops. Nothing came close to the Enve's. Even Zipp (Which I'm not a fan of), have a disc option but not disc specific hoops yet. There are some lower profile carbon and aluminum hoops from HED and Mavic but nothing that I really wanted to build up. I'm considering the Mavic Pros as a back up set as they come in pretty light too.

And harryman... tell your wallet to Shhhh! Think about the low weight, not the high cost!


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Rackerman, I went through that process, too. I ended up with the DT Swiss RC 38 C DB for carbon, and had a pair of Pacenti SL-25 rims connected to a set of White Industries CLD hubs with Sapin CXRay spokes for an alloy wheelset. Both are fairly light and are disc specific rims with no tracks.


----------



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

I like that wheel build. I'll look into that and let's hope the carbon manufacturers make the switch soon to give us some cool disc specific hoops. The tide is starting to shift for sure.


----------



## Biercycle (Oct 4, 2014)

Picked up a Felt Z75 Disc two weeks ago. Been looking forward to this purchase since the end of last summer. It is 100% stock still. All I have added so far is a seat bag and am waiting on shoes to attach 105 pedals. I cant wait to start putting the miles on it this season.


----------



## Hugor (Oct 9, 2013)

Beautiful bike mate!


----------



## machoman (Oct 10, 2014)

Rackerman said:


> Real disc hoops are still coming to the road market. I researched like crazy and wanted light disc specific hoops. Nothing came close to the Enve's. Even Zipp (Which I'm not a fan of), have a disc option but not disc specific hoops yet. There are some lower profile carbon and aluminum hoops from HED and Mavic but nothing that I really wanted to build up. I'm considering the Mavic Pros as a back up set as they come in pretty light too.
> 
> And harryman... tell your wallet to Shhhh! Think about the low weight, not the high cost!


Hi Rackerman, can u please elaborate on why u didn't go for a full hydraulic dics setup? I thought cable disc's are for budget purpose only. I have the Giant SL1 and love the shimano R685 hydraulic disc for montain rides - can't imagine how others doing steep descent on rim brakes.:blush2:


----------



## Hugor (Oct 9, 2013)

I had the same issues as Rackerman.
I personally did not want Di2 and until recently couldn't go hydro with a mechanical group set. Now the new Shimano R785 lever sorts this problem and I'll begging hydro over mechanical discs soon.
Re the disc specific rims. Reynolds Assault are also disc specific and about half the price of the Enve/CK set-up. Technically they are Cx wheels though.
As a 100kg clyde I feel better with the more robust build.
I've been using them for 18 months and am happy with them.


----------



## Heuston (May 23, 2013)

Wayward, Cape York 
Steel frame commuter (10.35kgs)


----------



## bellzisu (May 1, 2013)

Recently bought from someone that didn't like biking at a great discount. Needing to swap out the Sora for my 105 off the old bike yet, but that will be my winter project.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Update: This Roubaix ha been SOLD. Decided to have a custom Steel Carl Strong CX made. Main reasons: Powder coated steel to bounce gravel off, and fit for tires big enough so that the the bike has more purpose than the Roubiax for me. So I have one machine instead of 3 for winter, woods and gravel use. And, the BB30 and internal cable route IMO both less than optimum in implementation. Plus the SL4 IMO is overly stiff and lacked a lot of comfort my old Roubaix attained by a large margin comparatively.. YMMV I did sell it with the original wheels and the custom XTR set awaits the new build, which FED-X is delivering today...



robt57 said:


> 2014 SL4 Roubaix. Pic shows 7800 with Ultegra Compact cranks.
> 
> Spyre SLC, XTR/Pacenti SL25 wheels, Vitt Pave CG 25s [also have 27 Paves for dead winter and gravel jaunts], the rest evident?
> 
> ...


----------



## farnsworth (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

*The Disc Roubaix replacement. first ride this morning on fresh build.*

More versatile than the Roubaix. 1.5 lb heavier. Can fit 44mm tires, bigger with pretty close clearances.

My second custom from Carl Strong Frames Bozeman, MT.

Woods gravel machine that will double as rain and winter bike...

Second pic close up of paint/color. First pic does no justice to actual finish.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

robt57 said:


> More versatile than the Roubaix. 1.5 lb heavier. Can fit 44mm tires, bigger with pretty close clearances.
> 
> My second custom from Carl Strong Frames Bozeman, MT.
> 
> ...


Oooh, now we're talkin'!








:thumbsup:


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Tig said:


> Oooh, now we're talkin'!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is another pic in road mode with 28 spoke wheels and 27mm Vittoria Paves. Today is going to be the real inaugural ride of length. Only tooled around a few miles with the gravel tire after finishing up the build Sat.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

My winter/rain bike
Ultegra 6870 Di2 RS785 Hydraulic Disc's
17.4lbs


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

This is my commuter bike (work in progress) with forum "proper" backdrop and disc side shown. 









Frame is Nashbar alloy cyclocross frame. Fenders to be mounted soon.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

And Midge Bars off, Cow Bell 2 bars on. just could not get used to the width of the Midge bars without hiking them up higher than I am willing to run bars for the other uses of this machine...

Will probably cut the end shorter with the bar cons... A lot more comfortable to me being a roadie mostly, and the Cow Bells being more road like etc..


----------



## Rackerman (Jan 9, 2014)

Sorry for the super late reply on this but I was not being copied on updates to this thread and lost touch! And I've been riding not hanging out on the computer! The answer is quick though. I travel a lot with the bike and wanted mechanical. Pretty simple reason. I can maintain the cables and mechanicals myself and would not be able to do the same with the hydraulics. Same for shifting... I prefer electronic but when mechanical for servicing... Some small village bike shops in Europe already look at you sideways with a disc road bike. Imagine having both Hydraulic and EPS? No thanks...


----------



## jumbojuice (Nov 19, 2013)

anyone got the CAAD12 Disc yet?


----------



## Silentfoe (Aug 22, 2009)

2015 Giant Defy Advanced SL 0. I swapped out the saddle and changed the tires out to 28's. Rides so nice.


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

nevermind


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

ok


----------



## miclin (Nov 6, 2015)

Here's mine.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

See, this disc road bike thing will never catch on....


----------



## VDoubleUVR6 (Nov 8, 2015)

First post...why not show up with my 1.5 month old bike. Its a 2016 Giant Defy Advanced Pro 2 which replaced my Specialized Allez Sport which got me started on the road (did mountain before this). Not sure how that Fizik saddle ended up on the bike but the manager at the local bike said when they opened up the box, that's what it came with. Other than that its got Ultegra 6800 pedals and some (what appear to be) no brand name quality carbon fiber bottle cages. I'm loving the upgrade but still have my Specialized for winter basement training and riding when the roads are crap.


----------



## jumbojuice (Nov 19, 2013)

THAT BLUE! Awesome!

do you find brake disc/pads rubbing during hard cornering?


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

what's next, suspension forks?


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

jumbojuice said:


> do you find brake disc/pads rubbing during hard cornering?


Not hard cornering but during out-of-saddle hard pedaling (frame leaning side to side), it does with mine. My disc wheels are kind of cheap. Not sure if the price has something to do with it...


----------



## ctrapeni (May 29, 2012)

Salsa Warbird - used for commuting and gravel rides


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

factory feel said:


> what's next, suspension forks?


Been there done that. Non disc bike though... Well, 700 discs. 

My full suspension road bike circa 2000. SO I could ride with a clavicle mending back to one piece from 7.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks like someone beat me to it, but here is Paula Dean. Rides all buttery, but kinda raceist.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

robt57 said:


> Been there done that. Non disc bike though... Well, 700 discs.
> 
> My full suspension road bike circa 2000. SO I could ride with a clavicle mending back to one piece from 7.


I ride with a fairly big guy who had a blue Y-foil for years. His saddle would move about an inch and a half vertically with each pedal stroke when I was behind him!


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Tig said:


> I ride with a fairly big guy who had a blue Y-foil for years. His saddle would move about an inch and a half vertically with each pedal stroke when I was behind him!



Wow, I was 185lb back then and when you stay in the pedals as I usually had to in order stay with the guys 20 years younger you are not so much loading the saddle. 

The bobbing of the fork when in that last week of 'healing' before the Doc gave me the go ahead when I would sprint out of the saddle at all got on my nerves. ;O


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

hy-mod synapse


----------



## Pisteur (Aug 28, 2006)

Van Dessel Motivus Maximus. Powertap, di2, TRP Spyre brakes.


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

I don't think I will ever get used to it.


----------



## RB Rob (Jan 13, 2012)

*Post up your disc equipped road bike*

2015 Giant Defy Advanced One


----------



## GuidoWongolini (Nov 14, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Mar 30, 2011)

Just added these last night


----------



## pushstart (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

No point in continuing replying to this thread. It's two years old and surely the OP has died in a tragic crash by now. Most likely had the throat cut by the disk.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

den bakker said:


> No point in continuing replying to this thread. It's two years old and surely the OP has died in a tragic crash by now. Most likely had the throat cut by the disk.


Think of it as inheritance. :ihih:


----------



## Brickwall (May 8, 2016)

Happy with my new toy...it hasn't killed me (or anyone else)....yet









10 days old and out on its first century....










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Updated my Gunnar Hyper-X to a Force 1X hydraulic setup. After just a few rides I can report I greatly like hydraulic over mechanical. The 1X setup is super quiet. Surprisingly fun to never even think about shifting the front. Just keep going harder or easier, never think about when to shift the front.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I guess this technically qualifies as a road bike, although it spends about 90% of it's life on gravel. The only tarmac it sees is when I'm connecting gravel segments together....

2016 Norco Search (60.5cm) with DT350 hubs and HED Belgium Plus rims. 32 spokes front and rear. 

It's also a 1X setup. Ultegra 6800 crank with a 40t Wolftooth Narrow/Wide and a SRAM 11-36 in the back. I dearly love not having a mechanical front derailleur. The 1X setup is ideal for this type of riding (at least for me).

Brakes are TRP Hy/Rd with 160mm rotors front and rear. I love these brakes as well. Soooo good.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

That is quite the collection of ugly Fred-bikes with up-turned stems!

You may think this is a criticism, but I'm actually really psyched. There's no better way for me to turn someone off from a disc-brake-equipped road bike purchase than for me to point them to this thread. Thanks all!


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

OldChipper said:


> That is quite the collection of ugly Fred-bikes with up-turned stems!


Because commuting and riding gravel roads with knobby tires is all about being aero.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

tlg said:


> Because commuting and riding gravel roads with knobby tires is all about being aero.


Riiiight. I missed all the upturned stems when watching all the Spring Classics this year - my bad.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

OldChipper said:


> Riiiight. I missed all the upturned stems when watching all the Spring Classics this year - my bad.


Did you miss the part where this wasn't a thread about racing? 
Were they running fenders, panniers, and knobby tires in the Spring Classics you watched?


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

tlg said:


> Did you miss the part where this wasn't a thread about racing?
> Were they running fenders, panniers, and knobby tires in the Spring Classics you watched?


No kidding, Add lights and batteries to the list of things missed in the spring classics.

I guarantee you without even looking at OldChipper's bikes my Pinarello Prince, Colnago C-40, and steel Merckx all have lower stems than whatever he/she rides. If you have multiple bikes for multiple purposes they don't all have to look the boy racer part. Hard to believe that Ford does not make their F-150 look just like an Formula 1 car, no? After all they are both automobiles. I commute, ride off road and ride in the wet on that Gunnar. A bit more upright to see and be seen when lugging my laptop around is a more important than looking good while leaning my bike against the table at the coffee shop when pretending to ride.

Bonus that having different bikes actually ride/look/feel different.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Taken from another forum and not mine, but suck it OldChipper.

14.2lbs











Storck Aernario Disc - Weight Weenies


.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

Just imagine discs on this. . LOL.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey OldChipper, I think you dropped your hat...


----------

